# Upgrading Problem - Tivo HD - MFSLive Drives "Not found"



## m0n0xIDE (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys! So, here's my problem: I recently purchased a Tivo HD and I'm currently trying to upgrade my existing WD 160 gb drive with the new WD green 1 tb drive. However, I'm running into a couple problems with the MFSLive boot cd.

I'm using the most recent version (1.4) and once I am able to enter "cat/proc/partitions" I receive a message back saying "Not Found." The backup and restore commands yield the same results.

These were my steps up until this point: I disconnected my main computer hard drive and connected the existing (160 gb) tivo hard drive to the same Sata connector (Sata0). I then connected my 1 tb drive to Sata1. I booted up the computer and entered the boot sequence screen (both drives were visible under hard drives) and I selected to boot from the CD-Rom.

Any thoughts? I'm not familiar with Linux, so I could be missing something simple. Also, I'm running Windows XP Pro. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Type the command carefully cat<space>/proc/partitions

Do the drives show up under Block devices: with "cat /proc/devices"

also what does mfsinfo /dev/sda show?


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

I've got a similar problem. I'm upgrade a 2-Drive Sony T-60 (with pending drive failure) to one drive. 

I follow the MFS instructions connecting my old drives to the Masters and my CD (to booth linux) and new drive to the slaves. But when I try to run the command, I get
told /hdc2 no such device or address) 

I did a low level format, but created no partitions, on the new drive. I'm not a linux guy, so this is all greek to me. Any advice?


----------



## m0n0xIDE (May 9, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I forgot to use the space...ugh! I really do appreciate your help HomeUser  Sometimes it's the smallest things that you overlook. Cheers!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dpam said:


> I've got a similar problem. I'm upgrade a 2-Drive Sony T-60 (with pending drive failure) to one drive.
> 
> I follow the MFS instructions connecting my old drives to the Masters and my CD (to booth linux) and new drive to the slaves. But when I try to run the command, I get
> told /hdc2 no such device or address)
> ...


What command did you issue? hdc2 would be a partition not a device. The MFS Tools commands work at the device level like with mfsinfo /dev/hdc
Check out the MFSLive Interactive Command Generator it works best when using the free  MFSLive boot CD


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

I used this command per the User Guide: backup -qTao - /dev/hda /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -nxzi - /dev/hdd (Page 3 option 3.8)

The Command Generator says my config (two 60 gigs to one new 160 gig) is not valid - don't know why. Am I not supposed to have to do anything to the new drive other than a low level format? 

I'm a week with no tivo - have to figure this out!!!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dpam said:


> I used this command per the User Guide: backup -qTao - /dev/hda /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -nxzi - /dev/hdd (Page 3 option 3.8)
> 
> The Command Generator says my config (two 60 gigs to one new 160 gig) is not valid - don't know why. Am I not supposed to have to do anything to the new drive other than a low level format?
> 
> I'm a week with no tivo - have to figure this out!!!


If you un-select keep recordings you should be able to use the command line version the settings and season passes will be transfered.

You may be able to go from the 2 drives down to one and keep recordings with the Windows version WinMFS.


----------



## dpam (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope. WinMFS doesn't support any 2 to 1 actions (although the website suggests it does). So command line I can't go from 2 to 1 either? 

How about 2 to 2 and save recordings, I don't really care about having two drives? (Although I have to go buy them now, and waste the new 160G I just bought. Or can I make this series 1 larger than 160GB too?)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

dpam said:


> Nope. WinMFS doesn't support any 2 to 1 actions (although the website suggests it does). So command line I can't go from 2 to 1 either?
> 
> How about 2 to 2 and save recordings, I don't really care about having two drives? (Although I have to go buy them now, and waste the new 160G I just bought. Or can I make this series 1 larger than 160GB too?)
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 Yes you can go 2 drive to 2 drive and keep recordings, not sure about being able to re-expand them (add space).

Note: the Series 1 DVR may need a modified kernel to access space above 132G

An attempt at explaining why you can not re-expand:
The problem with expanding the drive(s) is there is a maximum limit for the number of partitions on a drive. When MFSTools expands a drive it is really just adding partitions once the maximum number of partitions has been reached MFSTools can not add any more.

When converting from 2 drives back to one WinMFS adds the second drives partitions to drive 1 only if drive 1 has not all-ready reached the partition limit.

If you do not save recordings the added partitions can be removed allowing MFSTools to create new ones of a different size.


----------

